# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  1 day waterproofing for bathrooms.

## dydeedi

Hi all. Havn't been on here for a long time. I am renovating my other bathroom now and have lost the details of the waterproofer we used for our main bathroom. The guy who done it was from Newcastle NSW. The thing I loved was it was all done in 1/2 a day. ready to tile the next day. I'm pretty sure i found him on here. Any1 able to help please?

----------


## OBBob

Not Wet-seal - Water Proofing ? OldSalts on here often suggests to give them a call ... I think they have franchises nationally?

----------


## dydeedi

> Not Wet-seal - Water Proofing ? OldSalts on here often suggests to give them a call ... I think they have franchises nationally?

    Thanx Bob.

----------


## dydeedi

it was wt-seal. And I have already got a quote. Thanx again Bob. If they do as good a job as my upstairs bathroom I will be delighted  :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

Great!

----------

